# The Culverts Of Bacup, Lancashire - May 2009



## CHEWY (May 31, 2009)

Decided to finally get to Bacup to have a mooch at the River Irwell Culverts.

They take the river under the town centre for around 3/4km.

A couple of brooks run into the main culvert via their own little culvert system.

Mostly a mixture of stone and brick arch design.
There's allso a new concrete stretch where the culvert was opened for repair not long ago.

A great afternoon underground and finally ticked off the list 




*The Pics*













































































































Downriver was a small culvert where the River goes under the aptly named "River Street".

This was only around 167metres long, but it killed a bit of time.

Stone arched all the way, with some parts lined with concrete.



































​


----------



## swedish (May 31, 2009)

nice report man an some really good shots there man! Love shots 5 & 6, well errie but v cool!


----------



## CHEWY (May 31, 2009)

Thanks Swedish 

think this is the best one i've done.
some are horrible, but the changing design made it interesting.
just being nice and cool underground on a hot day made it good


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 31, 2009)

Love the variety of construction materials. Nice lighting and some coooool arches going-on there


----------



## CHEWY (May 31, 2009)

Thankies LB 

had a feeling this was going to be a good one.
glad i did it now


----------



## swedish (May 31, 2009)

CHEWY said:


> Thanks Swedish
> 
> think this is the best one i've done.
> some are horrible, but the changing design made it interesting.
> just being nice and cool underground on a hot day made it good



yeah i can imagine was very nive an cool down there, an yeah the design change does help keep the interest but so does the cool lighting an the motion of the water that you captured!


----------



## CHEWY (May 31, 2009)

i've already decided on a return trip soon 

didn't go that far up the side bits with the big light not lasting long (should've taken more lighting) 
looked on a map and there's more than 500m to see yet in the side bits.

i think the candle boat one came out quite good


----------



## swedish (May 31, 2009)

is that what that is??? been looking at that trying to figure it out...bl**dy wicked idea, an with all that extra tunnel cant really not go back down! Good luck for the return explore an cant wait to see the new pix!!!


----------



## CHEWY (May 31, 2009)

i always have a few tealight candles in my bag..
i found a clear plastic container near where i got in and thought about it before i was inside 

i only had one go at it 
(the boat would be way downriver by the time the 30second exposure had ended and i'd looked at the pic to see how it turned out) 

i wonder where it is now ?


----------



## swedish (May 31, 2009)

the song 'slow boat to china' springs to mind! more chance of the candle heat melting a hole in v plastic bottle tho... an sorry but im gunna steal the idea of carrying tealights cos i think your pix looks wicked an wanna have a go myself, hope you dont mind???


----------



## CHEWY (May 31, 2009)

go for it..
i bet i'm not the first to try it.

i'll see if there's any reports in the paper/on the interweb of any USO's (unidentified sailing objects) in the water


----------



## swedish (May 31, 2009)

lol Chewy, ill keep my eye out for them aswell!


----------



## Marley85 (Jun 10, 2009)

That looks like alot of fun iv never done a culvert before done a mine never a culvert.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jun 10, 2009)

CHEWY said:


> i think the candle boat one came out quite good


So _that's_ what it was! Some great photo's there Chewy, and that's a MASSIVE spider you took a photo of!


----------



## cactusmelba (Jun 11, 2009)

Awesome pics as *ALWAYS* chewy, well done matey.. 

and the candle boat may have been done before but I'VE never seen it, and I think it came out perfectly!

Ace stuff, keep it up ...


----------

